# Sugino Cranks??



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

Anyone here used sugino cranks at all? I just bought one to swap out on my new touring rig and just wondered if anyone else were using them. Brad


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I've had a variety of Sugino cranks, often rebadged as something else (Ritchey among other brands) and they do the job. There's definitely no "bling" to them, but they hold up as well as anything else and are more than adequately stiff. I recently put a set of their Swiss Cross "compact" cranks (48/34 rings) on a 'crosser, and I love 'em.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Sugino has been making high quality cranks for a long time. Under appreciated if you ask me. Good stuff.


----------



## Strider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Crank*

Never used them myself, but they are highly regarded at Rivendell, which I would take as a very good sign.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Yep*



brad nicholson said:


> Anyone here used sugino cranks at all? I just bought one to swap out on my new touring rig and just wondered if anyone else were using them. Brad


I'm using their XD triple (48-36-26) on my Kogswell. Prolly not for weight weenies, but they work well for me. I have them on my son's bike also, since they were relatively easy to find in 165mm.


----------



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

i picked up the xd 600 48-36-26 for my touring bike just wanted to see the overall opinion. i do not understand the bike makers who put a 50-42-30 on a touring bike? cannondale is about the only major label that gets it right. major label - ie i can afford to purchase without my wife going ape$hite.


----------



## xequar (Feb 25, 2005)

My 24 year old commuter still has the original Sugino Idol cranks on it, and they're as good as new... I don't know about their current stuff, but yeah, take this for what it's worth...


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*the Sugino 75 track crank is excellent.....*

very high quality, and mine (bought 2 yrs. ago) is almost perfectly true and round which gives consistent chain tension on on fixed gear.....will definitely take a good look at their other cranks next time I need one for another bike


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Strider said:


> Never used them myself, but they are highly regarded at Rivendell, which I would take as a very good sign.


See:

http://www.rivendellbicycles.com/webalog/cranks_bbs_c-rings/12067.html

for details.

- FBB


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've had several of them, including one that's currently on my commuter. Good stuff. No problems.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

another vote for sugino 75s. I've been really happy with mine. 

be aware that the standard sugino bottom bracket isn't sealed though. it hasn't been an issue for me, and i've ridden in all kinds of weather, but the BB might require a "tinge" more maintenance. 

but i have been eyeing a nice phil ti/mag bottom bracket...


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

brad nicholson said:


> Anyone here used sugino cranks at all? I just bought one to swap out on my new touring rig and just wondered if anyone else were using them. Brad


Just bought a Bianchi Volpe with the XD500T on it. Super buff so far. When I stand and mash, the bike and cranks do not gripe at all. Had heard good things prior to buying the bike, so I did not scoff at the cranks when I viewed the spec sheet. Cheap and strong....perfect!


----------

